# My hedgehogs have rubbed off on my parrot.



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

For the past three days, my bird has been making the weirdest sounds. I couldn't figure out what it was! We've been working very hard to get him to say things and mimic certain sounds (he'll mimic things of his own volition, but never anything I'm trying to teach him :roll: ). Well I just barely figured it out tonight. My bird's cage is right next to the hedgie complex. Tonight when Igel and Eriza started wheeling, my bird climbed out of his cuddle hut where he was sleeping, hung upside down from one foot from the roof of his cage, and proceeded to make these strange sounds again. I realized he's started to become a nocturnal "wheeler"-- he is mimicking the sounds of the hedgie wheels!! What a goof. They're not quite "birds of a feather", but they seem to be four of a kind!


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

How adorable! Thanks for sharing! I'd love to hear the parrot impression of wheeling haha.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: That's so neat!! I really want to know when your parrot starts to huff!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## lmashbri6983 (May 29, 2009)

Oh wow!! :lol: I would LOVE to see/hear your parrot trying to mimic any hedgie or hedgie wheel noises, if & when you get a clip or put it up, lemme know! I think that's just hilarious! (Back in the day, I babysat a ****atiel that loved to sit on my head and bob his head up & down mimicing the "wack-a-wack-a-wack-a" noise that Pac Man made as he was eating his dots - this is whenever I'd play the old Pac Man computer game. Never got over how funny it was!!!  )


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

He is still very, very shy, but it will be my ongoing goal to get a video of him mimicking hedgies


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

Yeah, I definitely want to see a video of that. How precious!


----------

